# sparkling skeeter pee



## pawinemaker (Aug 26, 2011)

Anyone ever try a sparkling skeeter pee? I may have to try it. If anyone has, could you please enlighten me on your process a bit?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Julie (Aug 26, 2011)

Keg it. There is nothing more simpler than just kegging it. And the taste is awesome.


----------



## fleemartin (Aug 31, 2011)

*Info on kegging*

I have a kegerator designed for a 15-3/4 gallon commercial beer keg. I am considering converting it to 5 gal Corney kegs for SP or sparkling wines.
Can anyone share their feeling on the advantages, how much trouble is it to put in kegs, cleaning kegs, replacing o-rings(how often) is it easy to carbonate wines, just general info? All I have ever used it for is std Sankey beer kegs and have not bought one in awhile, so I would like to put it back in use.

If a topic exist on this you could just point me in the right direction.

Thanks 
Below - SP in the VA Mountains


----------



## Julie (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi fleemartin,

I can't help you in the cleaning, my husband does that but I know there isn't a lot to it. As far as keggging your wine, piece of cake. rack to corny keg, chill 24 hours, add co2( psi 30), wait 24 hours, drink it.


----------



## fleemartin (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, think I will go ahead with that plan - surely cleaning would be less than or equal to cleaning bottles and capping/corking.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 1, 2011)

Kegging is MUCH easier and less time consuming than bottling. Cleaning is a snap. There a a few good video's on YouTube about cleaning kegs.


----------



## Catfish (Sep 20, 2011)

I've had 2 batches start re-fermenting. At a certain point I put them in the fridge to stop the fermenting. They were both great. Didn't last long.


----------

